# The Spitfires



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Meanwhile........ somewhere in the heart of K-Town the Spitfires prepare to unleash geezer rock from their secret lair.....


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Couldn,t resist a few shots of our gear at the practice space.......


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

the Spitfires....great name, great gear. Looks like you will be enjoying yourself there in that practice space...kudos!

p.s. "G33Z3R ROCK" would be a cool band name as well


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

SCREEM said:


> the Spitfires....great name, great gear. Looks like you will be enjoying yourself there in that practice space...kudos!
> 
> p.s. "G33Z3R ROCK" would be a cool band name as well



That would be a cool name.....We have our first gig on May 26th. Hope it,s just the first of many. This is only the second band my brother and I have ever been in together. Last time was in 1978......

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## bigmatty (Aug 31, 2006)

Very cool....the stickers are nice...selling any


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

bigmatty said:


> Very cool....the stickers are nice...selling any


LOL..sell!! My brother made them up, about a dozen so far, we,ll be lucky to give em away.


----------



## bigmatty (Aug 31, 2006)

hehehe yeah I know I was more asking if I could get a couple. love the design 

drop me a PM if thats a possibility.


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

hey Tarl.....

looks like it could get loud down in the basement....lol....

can you give any details on your gig....?
I will be in K-town a couple of times this summer.....to golf with some family there......
maybe I could make it out for some evening listening....if possible...

Auger


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

The stickers ARE great! Doesn't get any more Mod than that - none more Mod 

:smile:

Jim


----------



## KTownPete (Mar 24, 2007)

Tarl said:


> We have our first gig on May 26th. Hope it,s just the first of many.


Yes, great name and logo. Are there more details you can share about the 26th? Inquiring Kingstonians would like to know.

Thank goodness there are only plush toys in the china cabinet. :smile: However, there do appear to be a few vases about that might be in the line of fire. :wink:


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

The gig in May is a private party...invitation only....at a farm near Tamworth. Should be 40 to 80 people. If anyone knows of Brandies on Ontario St in Kingston......we will probibly be there some time this summer.(my brother is talking to the owner) July or August I think. We also hope to do the Portsmouth Tavern sometime this summer and maybe the BOTB at the Gan ribfest in June. I,ll post firm dates as we get them.


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

hey tarl...
cool...maybe I will make one of the dates in Kingston....if possible...
oddly enough I just got back from the Hannah's funeral home in Tamworth....
on the weekend...
I have lots of relatives just to the north of that area...

good luck on the gig.../gigs...

Auger


----------



## KTownPete (Mar 24, 2007)

Excellent, thanks for the info. Have fun at the party. One of the first gigs I played after moving to Kingston was at a private party somewhere around Erinsville (just a stone's throw from Tamworth). Leaving aside the mosquitoes that were immune to all repellents, I had a great time. I hope Brandees and the Portsmouth work out for your band. It's good to have gigs really close to home. I've played both places and they are a lot of fun especially after the patrons get wound up - usually doesn't take long.


----------

